# Blackfin Tuna



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Do Blackfin Tuna have any $ value? Does Joe Pattie buy them and if so, what kind of dollar ranges per pound do they bring?


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

yes they have commercial value but not sure what they bring at wholesale level but you have to have a commercial license to sell them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, for the most part, you can't just go sell fish or else we'd all do it and fish wouldn't be worth much


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll take them.. i'll give you a 12 pack for a good bait size one (10lbs or more)


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

You have to have a license? Really?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeh, really. Last guy that I talked to that used his license to sell ONE fish for someone else ended up having to turn over his hunting rights 'FOR LIFE' to a Federal Judge because he begged the judge not to take his commercial fishing license because it was his only means of support for his family. The judge gave him the choice. HUNT OR FISH....your choice. They have no sense of humor for violators.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

That was sarcasm...btw


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Not really one to chime in but what's next? The laws our Dictators are passing are just about making it illegal to fish altogether.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

market price is usualy 1.00 a lb and u need a saltwater products card with an rs to sell them i never would sell them at that price they are worth more on the grill but yes there is a market for bft


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Sharknut said:


> Not really one to chime in but what's next? The laws our Dictators are passing are just about making it illegal to fish altogether.


I completely agree with Washington eroding our rights, but I don't think this is one of those times. Essentially they want legitimate businesses/fisherman handling the products you eat. Do you really want to eat a fish that any Tom, Dick or Harry had the opportunity to screw with? 

It's no different than requiring a business license or restaurant license.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> Essentially they want legitimate businesses/fisherman handling the products you eat. Do you really want to eat a fish that any Tom, Dick or Harry had the opportunity to screw with?
> 
> It's no different than requiring a business license or restaurant license.


Uh, yea. How many times have I been down at the docks when Mama Wong and Ho are picking up fish carcasses (sitting in a hot garbage can complete with flies) to make fish head soup for their restaurant? :whistling: I sure didn't see an ice chest full of fresh ice to put the carcasses in. Only another hot garbage can to ride to the restaurant. :yes: Sea-r-cy


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

It is hard to sell the BF.. the fish house after purchase has a hard time of reselling dur to limited shelf life of BF and VERY limited demand. I personally liked BF as much as YF but the public wants a big top loin steak... and you just dont catch many BF that will fill that order.. then you have the quality issue.. most of the hook and line tuna are below true sushi grade due to extended fight times and handling after the kill. When you take them in to sell they will core test/taste for quality. this includes texture, color and taste... i think in all the years we owned ran a fish house i only saw 2 or 3 fish from the pensacola area that we paid full/sushi grade wholesale price for due to lesser quality. the majority of the fish we purchased were longline but had a few from sportfish guys with product license.. (Family owned Parker Seafood in pensacola and then under the Theo Bars..)


----------

